# My stanley no 34



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got a Stanley no 34 today. It. Transitional in great cond. apparently it's the longest of all Stanley's. I'll post some pics when I take them, pretty excited. Anyone else have a no 34? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Have one too.
Sits on the shelf.
I like metal jointer planes with some weight to them, like a No. 8
Some people like the lighter weight of wood and they slide nice too.

Another thread a while ago about another 34, a picture of mine is in there too-

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/stanley-no-34-a-47609/


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

How long is it? I just dig transitionals. I don't know what it is. We even have one sitting on our coffee table.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> How long is it? I just dig transitionals. I don't know what it is. We even have one sitting on our coffee table.


If you are interested in the technical details for the Stanley planes, Patrick's Blood and Gore is a good place to start.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

The No. 34 is 30in long. :yes:


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's the plane, pre lateral and original blade. Seems to be quite unused. There is a small hole drilled in the very heel but this doesn't bother me. Looks like it was to hang it.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

It will be 30" long. I have a 28" wooden jointer that I have yet to use. I'm waiting to need to plane some really long boards. It's somewhat heavy.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like it is in really good shape. Congrats!


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Woodwart said:


> It will be 30" long. I have a 28" wooden jointer that I have yet to use. I'm waiting to need to plane some really long boards. It's somewhat heavy.


Ya mine is pretty heavy, I quite like it


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm only missing a few to have a set of transitionals. I don't really use them either.


----------



## texasfl0od (Nov 28, 2012)

congrats on picking up a stanley #34 ! i am sure you will give her a good home . i happen to have two of them - i have a complete set of the transitionals and the #34 was the hardest to aquire so about a week after i got my first #34 i saw one on e bay for a very good price so i bought it ! i have other more modern planes including some dunlap, stanley , record and even some lee valley and lie nielson and i use them all but i have a special place in my heart for the transitionals . i have all of them honed and completely tuned and functioning and each one will give me rice paper shavings . i really like the feel of wood on wood and they just feel really good in my hands ! again well done on finding a #34 and enjoy it !


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> I'm only missing a few to have a set of transitionals. I don't really use them either.


Patrick Leach recommends using most of them for firewood.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I have problems burning firewood for firewood way to often. 

How could you burn this cute little thing.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> I have problems burning firewood for firewood way to often.
> 
> How could you burn this cute little thing.


I couldn't, but Patrick Leach has high standards. IIRC, this isn't one of the ones he would consign to eternal fire. I have a transitional plane, but mostly I like the older, wood block planes.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The specific text from Patrick's site.

Next to the text is a picture of some wooden planes burning.

"A certain plane sect, located in the northeast, practices a bizarre and ritualistic ceremony where transitional planes are set aflame a la a funeral pyre. Whether it's in homage to Leonard Bailey, to appease the spirit of Justus Traut, or is symbolic of the sect's mission in life to turn old tools into cash, no one knows for certain. Regardless, it's a sight to behold, and not to be missed, given the opportunity to witness a Trans-Ferno immolation in person. And, no, it's not done under the anonymity of a white hood.  "


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure Leech was actually condoning the practice, just mentioning it happened. As Dave's post showed ( i was going to post it but haven't got there yet, thanks Dave) Leech does say its a bizarre ritual.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> I'm not sure Leech was actually condoning the practice, just mentioning it happened. As Dave's post showed ( i was going to post it but haven't got there yet, thanks Dave) Leech does say its a bizarre ritual.


Still, look at his notes on #s 28 through 33. :icon_smile:

He doesn't like my recent vintage Stanley block plane with the ox-blood coloured japanning, either, but it's OK. :huh:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey, Texasflo0d, nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

yea, I don't always agree but he's got a great site and his tools are priced reasonably most of the rime


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Texasflood - you would have enjoyed looking through a few of the boxes I went through today at the museum. A couple dozen Bailey transitionals - I should have taken an overall picture but I was digging for something in particular, an old scrub plane. Eventually I'll get all of them cleaned and sorted there are a couple hundred planes and tools I haven't done anything with yet.


----------



## texasfl0od (Nov 28, 2012)

good evening to you all ! thanks woodwart took about four months to get em all and i have favorites - the #21 , #25 , #31 and #37 (the "jenny" plane - my girlfriend is "jenny" so how could i not have a thing for that plane) ! hey firemedic , i am sure i would have spent hours checking out a box full of antique planes ! i have really gotten into hand planes in the last year and i really enjoy using them !


----------

